# wormer/dose question



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

I searched here for information on worming my goats and came up with dosage information for "Ivomec 1%" and "Ivomec plus" then I went to my feed store.

they have "ivermectin" (1.87% or 1.85% I forgot) and Safeguard. both for horses.

I have a nubian doe due to kid mid may, a dry 4 y.o. doe, a yearling buck and a yearling wether.

can anybody give me any help with these wormers?


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 17, 2005)

What you are looking for is the liquid Ivomec cattle pour on (given orally to the goats). That said, in a pinch I have used the ivermectin paste for horses on the goats. I use the comparative weight the same as horse weight.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

horse paste is 3X the amount...so for a 100lb goat you would set the marker at 300. It's just a little bit. I squirted some out to see what the amount would look like then I squirted it into a bowl and stirred it up good and added some honey because my goats are spoiled....to make sure the ingredients are all mixed together because it's such a small amount (with my luck all the worm stuff would be at the other end of the tube). Then I sucked it up into a syringe. Mine didn't get much cuz they are pygmies and babies. From what I read it's hard to overdose ivermectin.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

I second minelson. 3 x the horse dose for ivermectin. goats metabolize it differently than horses and need more per pound. I remember doing 3-4 x the horse dose of safegaurd for 5 days in a row to get rid of tapeworms.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I use the ivermectin drench for sheep & give orally. I use ivermectin 2 times a year & safeguard for goats 1 time a year and we live in Michigan.


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

thank you for your responses. has anybody used ivermectin with a pregnant doe? any idea what the withdrawal time will be?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes, Ivermectin & safeguard are both safe for pregnant doe's.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Ivermectin is also safe for milking does - no milk withdrawal.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Are they the same thing? I have read there is a milk withdrawal for Ivomec but now am seeing a post here that says there isn't one for Ivermectin. What I have read on Ivomec is that it's very safe, however, and is actually used on humans in other countries. Not sure about the dosages for people vs. goats, though.

Will the oral horse paste ivermectin kill both sucking and biting goat lice?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Heather, I have not seen any other info as far as what kind of lice ivermectin will kill...it just lists lice amongst all the other worms that it kills..sorry! Maybe someone else will know


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Hmmm... well I have read that Ivomec kills both types of lice but I haven't seen anything on Ivermectin... I am just unclear as to whether or not these are the same two active ingredients/dewormers...


----------



## Critter Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

So what is the dose for the cattle pour on? (How many CC's given orally)?


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

I have only information from labels & websites on Ivomec but it doesn't contradict anything said here so far so I will concentrate on Ivermectin FOR LICE ONLY.

According to "Goat Medicine" (Smith, Sherman 1994), "Ivermectin, at 20 mg per 100 kg subcutaneously, is efficacious against sucking but not biting lice; it should not be used in lactating dairy goats." It does not talk about Ivermectin as horse paste but my 1.87% Zimectrin (NOT GOLD) does not mention ability to kill or control lice or other external parasites beyond bots and it is specifically labeled only for horse use (so treating parasites in goats would be an off-label use as is often the case, but the label does specifically state it is ONLY for horses).

On the issue of using a pour-on cattle de-wormer (also used as a de-louser), I am concerned about using it orally. If the issue is that goat skin is more sensitive than cattle skin, then wouldn't we be MORE (not less) worried about how the skin of the internal organs reacts to the drug if given orally? I'm also worried about that because the labels on Ivomec (Eprinex) say do NOT give orally. Of course, goats are an off-label use for this product again.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Critter Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

I haven't had a problem with lice...just want to make sure that I take care of the worms. I have 2 rescue goats that look pretty poor right now and i'm sure they need to be dewormed. Any advice on that? I have used the cattle pour on "orally" for many years on my other goats and have had no problems and one of the goats is around 8 years old and I have had her since she was young. Any advice would be appreciated to get these rescues back to health. :help:


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't know about the cattle pour on I have always used the Ivermecten drench(the bottle says for sheep) twice a years & safeguard another time. It also makes a difference what wormers works in your area, those are what my vet said to use & other people in this state use. I do know that heavy worm loads is not good & can cause them many problems.


----------

